# Clothes...



## voodoochilli (24 Mar 2013)

Just wondering, how many people on here cycle with their regular clothes rather than lycra? Hopefully getting a bike very soon but just cant see myself dressed that way.


----------



## Raging Squirrel (24 Mar 2013)

Whats wrong with lycra? It makes you go faster and looks better. I'm 24 stone and wear bib tights and it looks alright. Think maybe my height and build help me pull it off though haha


----------



## vickster (24 Mar 2013)

Wear whatever you want but baggy clothes have more drag. Plenty of folk wear their padded Lycra shorts under something else


----------



## Pat "5mph" (25 Mar 2013)

voodoochilli said:


> Just wondering, how many people on here cycle with their regular clothes rather than lycra? Hopefully getting a bike very soon but just cant see myself dressed that way.


Me 
But then I'm an old cat lady going at 5mph ....


----------



## RWright (25 Mar 2013)

I wear Lycra some but not often in winter (except for base layers). I go out for the workout mostly. If I am on my drop bar bike, most of the time I wear spandex cycling underwear that have a pad in them. I wear t shirts and sweat shirts and pants over them. If I am on an upright bike I might not even wear them, depends on the distance I plan to go.

I do wear Lycra often when it is hot, it wicks and cools very well. I was pleasantly surprised when I first used it in the heat.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Mar 2013)

I'm 6'5" and 21 stone. (Even here in the U.S.) I have been forbidden by United Nations Resolution from wearing lycra. So I wear street clothes or Jamaica Shorts over cycling shorts and a Shirt of that sweat wicking fabric. Except at club events, where I wear the standard lycra kit. I hope the U.N doesn't hear of this, or I'm off to the Hague.


----------



## Tango (25 Mar 2013)

I wear Lycra and look a little like max wall


----------



## Ozzrahog (25 Mar 2013)

I wear thermal lycra tights in winter and am impressed by how much they help keep me warm but not too hot. Will use lycra shorts if the weather ever warms up


----------



## lavoisier (25 Mar 2013)

At 5' 11'' and 17st. I wear lycra. Helps to stop my wobbly bits from wobbling too much.


----------



## voodoochilli (25 Mar 2013)

Ok so most people do wear the stuff...interesting. Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Ladytrucker (25 Mar 2013)

I wear it, most of mine are from my running days, I just wear my padded shorts under the leggings. Hubby wears padded shorts his under his normal football/sports shorts in summer, he won't come out with me in the winter. They are much more comfortable than normal clothes.

Try some from Sports Direct first to test them out. Be brave it takes willpower to do it the first time.


----------



## Davos87 (25 Mar 2013)

When I first started cycling again I used to wear a pair of shorts, adidas trainers and cotton T shirt ( in warm weather). This sufficed for a few miles tootle at the outset of my cycling adventure. However I quite quickly realised that It was no fun and a quite uncomfortable experience having cotton stuck to your back after a few miles on a warm day not to mention the pain in my unmentionables by not having any form of padded support where its most needed. Since becoming a more regular/serious cyclist I finally took the plunge and decided to invest in some 'proper clobber'. Padded Lycra shorts, decent quality base layers, fit for purpose cycling shoes and cleats, cycling jerseys with storage pockets and windproof/waterproof jacket, track mitts, winter tights etc. I can only speak personally but it has made a world of difference to my biking experience being correctly/suitably attired. Like I say each to his/her own but a relatively modest investment has enabled me to feel confident to go out on my bike in most weathers and importantly enjoy it more.


----------



## HLaB (25 Mar 2013)

voodoochilli said:


> Just wondering, how many people on here cycle with their regular clothes rather than lycra? Hopefully getting a bike very soon but just cant see myself dressed that way.


Depends what I am doing, a short commute or a winter commute I'll wear regular clothes. If there's a possibility of a sweat I sometimes wear a lycra top but regular trowsers; fortunately I don't sweat much. On a leisure ride I almost always wear lycra its just more comfortable: padded, wick sweats easier, less of a wind drag and dries faster, ect. A lot of people (including me) start with your apprehension but switch to lycra eventually for that very reason


----------



## voodoochilli (25 Mar 2013)

HLaB said:


> Depends what I am doing, a short commute or a winter commute I'll wear regular clothes. If there's a possibility of a sweat I sometimes wear a lycra top but regular trowsers; fortunately I don't sweat much. On a leisure ride I almost always wear lycra its just more comfortable: padded, wick sweats easier, less of a wind drag and dries faster, ect. A lot of people (including me) start with your apprehension but switch to lycra eventually for that very reason


 
Hmm...well who knows then, perhaps in a couple of years I will be advising someone else the same thing and the cycle will continue!

Cheers!


----------



## snorri (25 Mar 2013)

voodoochilli said:


> Ok so most people do wear the stuff...interesting. Thanks for the feedback!


Actually, most people don't wear lycra, I haven't seen any cyclists in lycra since last summer. The vast majority of utility cyclists don't see themselves as cyclists, and are unlikely to subscribe to a cycling forum therefore the poll on this thread does not give an accurate snapshot of clothing worn by cyclists.
Just get cycling. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cycle_chic


----------



## voodoochilli (25 Mar 2013)

Go


snorri said:


> Actually, most people don't wear lycra, I haven't seen any cyclists in lycra since last summer. The vast majority of utility cyclists don't see themeslves as cyclists, and are unlikely to subscribe to a cycling forum therefore the poll on this thread does not give an accurate snapshot of clothing worn by cyclists.
> Just get cycling.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cycle_chic


Good point. In fact, I was saying something similar to my wife this morning. I want to cycle, but I don't want to be a "cyclist". You can't define me with mere words!


----------



## snorri (25 Mar 2013)

voodoochilli said:


> Good point. In fact, I was saying something similar to my wife this morning. I want to cycle, but I don't want to be a "cyclist". You can't define me with mere words!


 
Good man


----------



## Ozzrahog (25 Mar 2013)

"and the cycle will continue!"


I see what you did there


----------



## youngoldbloke (25 Mar 2013)

voodoochilli said:


> Go
> 
> Good point. In fact, I was saying something similar to my wife this morning. I want to cycle, but I don't want to be a "cyclist". You can't define me with mere words!


So you just want to ride your bike - are you sure? See "I am a cyclist"


----------



## RedRider (25 Mar 2013)

I'm with Snorri, your everyday clothes are fine for the majority of cycling. I tend to get the lycra out if I'm going for a _ride_ but not if I'm off to meet a mate, going the pub, getting to work etc.
You can get everyday clothes with subltle cycle-friendly features like jeans/trousers that are cut slightly different so tghey stretch in the right places, don't chafe so much and dry a little quicker or tops/jackets which are a little longer in the arm and back with a discreet pocket there too. Have a look at Swrve and Rapha stuff to get an idea what I'm on about.
O and may the cycle be unbroken!


----------



## Dave 123 (25 Mar 2013)

Lyrca is for real men, normal clothes are for retards.
When real womes wear lycra they have "it"
The above statements are 100% fact.


----------



## ScottyB (25 Mar 2013)

I have been commuting all winter since taking up riding seriously last summer - and with the right kit I am always warm!

Need to invest in some overshoes and I will be laughing - lycra is the way forward!


----------



## Cycleops (25 Mar 2013)

Tango said:


> I wear Lycra and look a little like max wall



Max Wall. My God, you must be older than me!


----------



## eevvee (25 Mar 2013)

Got to agree with the majority - Lycra is the way to go. I never thought I would.... but during the first cold spell this winter bought a pair of thermal padded Lycra tights and was won over to the MAMIL (although MA at 61 might be stretching (the Lycra influence) things a little too far)


----------



## SWSteve (25 Mar 2013)

The first couple of times on mine I work lycra shorts with baggy(ish) shorts over the top and top half would be a lycra underlayer with either a football or sports shirt or if it was really cold a £10 sweatshort from Sports Direct. I never thought I looked out of place, but have found myself wearing jerseys after buying a couple from Lidl/wiggle


----------



## Cycleops (25 Mar 2013)

eevvee said:


> (although MA at 61 might be stretching (the Lycra influence) things a little too far)



Like the play on words here!


----------



## derrick (25 Mar 2013)

Just get some lycra and be done with it, you know you want some.


----------



## youngoldbloke (25 Mar 2013)

[quote=" (although MA at 61 might be stretching (the Lycra influence) things a little too far)[/quote]
OMIL? or EMIL? or OAPIL? or WOMIL (Wise Old Man in Lycra) ?


----------



## kedab (25 Mar 2013)

Dave 123 said:


> When real womes wear lycra they have "it"


 
what on earth does that mean?


----------



## kedab (25 Mar 2013)

i purchased another 100 quids worth of lycra this morning...i am rapidly accruing as much lycra in my wardrobe as i have 'everyday' clothing. if i ever turn up to meet the lads wearing lycra and we're not going out for a ride, i'll know i've overdone it


----------



## Dazza (25 Mar 2013)

I used to wear my padded shorts under my adidas trackies, but after a cold/wet ride i bought a pair of lycra tights while on a ride, changed into them in the bike shop and the difference was amazing... there is even a sort of feeling that they somehow compress the leg muscles into helping you pedal !!! (or maybe thats just me !!) but i'm sold on the idea now !


----------



## DCLane (25 Mar 2013)

I've always worn it on the bike since getting one a couple of years ago. The only different is that until I'd reached 12 stone I wore baggy clothes over it. Upon reaching 12 stone, the baggy stuff came off 

Oh, and it was all sorts of colours/designs. Basically, whatever was cheapest on eBay (usually under £5) and was then re-sold on here/eBay later as I kept shrinking.


----------



## hotmetal (25 Mar 2013)

Again, depends what I'm doing. On the mountainbike, I'll have tech clothing that suits the conditions, mostly cycling specific, but maybe a pair of baggy shorts over the top, and if warm enough not to need leggings then padded boxers underneath the baggies.

If I'm out for a 35-miler with the road boys (and girls) then poncy lycra to match my bike (or the others will ride so fast I get dropped, in order to preserve their own cycling cred ha ha!)

On the way to work, it's normal clothes, and some clippy shoes that actually look like normal trainers.

The clothes is more than about fashion though, you really don't want to work up a massive sweat or go out in the rain when wearing cotton tee-shirts and denim jeans. Unless you like chafing and pneumonia of course!


----------



## IncoherentJeff (25 Mar 2013)

Far too self concious to pull off the lycra.
So I stick to my normal clothes, padded shorts underneath, helmet & MTB SPD's so I can walk around without my cleats chewing up any floors.

Tempted by some overshoes as I couldn't feel my feet by the time I got to work the other day!


----------



## coffeejo (25 Mar 2013)

Like many who have replied, it depends what I'm doing. Went the long way round into town today - twenty miles in jeans, steel toe cap boots, cotton t-shirt and plenty of thermals, and the only "official" cycling clothing were my gloves, buff and helmet. Wouldn't do that on my road bike though - the noise from flapping, baggy clothes when I'm on the drops is far too annoying.


----------



## dave r (25 Mar 2013)

I commute in my work clothes, have done for over 30 years, if I'm doing general running around, errands etc, ordinary clothes, the cycle clothes are only used for club and leisure rides.


----------



## Tango (26 Mar 2013)

Cycleops said:


> Max Wall. My God, you must be older than me!



I wondered if anyone would know what I was on about


----------



## Tango (26 Mar 2013)

I wear mostly baggy kit on the MTB and 510 shoes, but do wear winter Lycra

On the road bike it is Lycra bib shorts with mtb spd shoes in summer and bib longs and goretex MTB SPD boots in winter

I tend to wear short sleeve MTB jerseys as I don't have the physique for anything shin tight above the waist.

If I did I would have to keep an eye out for Chinese men with harpoons


----------



## Dave 123 (26 Mar 2013)

kedab said:


> what on earth does that mean?


 
It means "it"


----------



## Profpointy (26 Mar 2013)

voodoochilli said:


> Just wondering, how many people on here cycle with their regular clothes rather than lycra? Hopefully getting a bike very soon but just cant see myself dressed that way.


 
Be very carefull ! It starts off innocently enough when you think "those clip in shoes seem like a good idea", and of course, they are. But then, you've now crossed the line into the "needing special shoes" for an activity, and it's very hard to pull back from this. Next thing, you start thinking that a pair of those special shorts might be more comfy, and it'll save messing round with tucking trousers in socks. Again, these are quite good, so when winter comes, better get some long 'uns. And those with braces seem a good idea too. Next thing you know you find you've bought yourself one of those jackets with pockets in the back, semi windproof - it's only a jersey after all; where's the harm in that ? By this time it's too late, head to foot in lycra, the proverbial MAMIL.

I though I could handle it, so be warned. Just say "no" to drugs the special shoes


----------



## dave r (26 Mar 2013)

Profpointy said:


> Be very carefull ! It starts off innocently enough when you think "those clip in shoes seem like a good idea", and of course, they are. But then, you've now crossed the line into the "needing special shoes" for an activity, and it's very hard to pull back from this. Next thing, you start thinking that a pair of those special shorts might be more comfy, and it'll save messing round with tucking trousers in socks. Again, these are quite good, so when winter comes, better get some long 'uns. And those with braces seem a good idea too. Next thing you know you find you've bought yourself one of those jackets with pockets in the back, semi windproof - it's only a jersey after all; where's the harm in that ? By this time it's too late, head to foot in lycra, the proverbial MAMIL.
> 
> I though I could handle it, so be warned. Just say "no" to drugs the special shoes


 
Its like an insidious disease creeping up on you, by the time you realise its too late. 
Fortunately I saw it coming at the last moment, hence my mixing ordinary and cycle clothes.


----------



## Peteaud (26 Mar 2013)

I am 100% proud to be a mamil.


----------



## flatflr (26 Mar 2013)

I started on the mountain bike wearing padded lycra shorts with some long shorts over the top as I was a bit conscious, they certainly did the job. When I was more comfortable I went out without the shorts over the top and when I got my road bike I progressed to some bib tights, I did feel a big odd the first time I wore them but soon got used to them, have just taken delivery of some bib shorts and tops for the summer (so the rubbish summer will be all my fault).


----------



## themosquitoking (26 Mar 2013)

flatflr said:


> I started on the mountain bike wearing padded lycra shorts with some long shorts over the top as I was a bit conscious, they certainly did the job. When I was more comfortable I went out without the shorts over the top and when I got my road bike I progressed to some bib tights, I did feel a big odd the first time I wore them but soon got used to them, have just taken delivery of some bib shorts and tops for the summer (so the rubbish summer will be all my fault).


 
Boo, you ruined summer, you suck.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Mar 2013)

Dave 123 said:


> It means "it"


Whatever "it" means. I'm an American, so English is a second language to me.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Mar 2013)

voodoochilli said:


> Go
> 
> Good point. In fact, I was saying something similar to my wife this morning. I want to cycle, but I don't want to be a "cyclist". You can't define me with mere words!


You cycle, you're a cyclist, simples


----------



## RWright (28 Mar 2013)

Gravity Aided said:


> Whatever "it" means. I'm an American, so English is a second language to me.


Same here, but I am learning. I now call everyone numpty nobber muppets and when they look at me confused I tell them that means you are very cool in the Queen's English. 

I do think "it" may be universal in it's concept however. I may be wrong but I think this may be considered having "it" :






and this maybe not so much:



 
I know some may disagree but I have a feeling Kate probably wears Lycra riding gear a little more often than Kelly does too.


----------



## Kookas (28 Mar 2013)

No Lycra here.


----------



## dave r (28 Mar 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> You cycle, you're a cyclist, simples


 
Tis right, it doesn't matter if you ride a 70 quid BSO or a 7 grand carbon fibre wonder bike, the Lycra uniform or civies, your still a cyclist.


----------



## youngoldbloke (28 Mar 2013)

dave r said:


> Tis right, it doesn't matter if you ride a 70 quid BSO or a 7 grand carbon fibre wonder bike, the Lycra uniform or civies, your still a cyclist.


- here we go again ... it's like if you have to run to the bus stop in your office clothes, or run a marathon, you're still a runner ....


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Mar 2013)

youngoldbloke said:


> - here we go again ... it's like if you have to run to the bus stop in your office clothes, or run a marathon, you're still a runner ....


Yep still a runner.


----------



## shunter (28 Mar 2013)

Tango said:


> I wondered if anyone would know what I was on about


 Didn't Billy Dainty do the same thing


----------



## phil_hg_uk (28 Mar 2013)

coffeejo said:


> Like many who have replied, it depends what I'm doing. Went the long way round into town today - twenty miles in jeans, steel toe cap boots, cotton t-shirt and plenty of thermals, and the only "official" cycling clothing were my gloves, buff and helmet. Wouldn't do that on my road bike though - the noise from flapping, baggy clothes when I'm on the drops is far too annoying.


 
Oh right ................. I thought that was just your Bingo Wings flapping Jo


----------



## coffeejo (28 Mar 2013)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Oh right ................. I thought that was just your Bingo Wings flapping Jo


----------



## phil_hg_uk (28 Mar 2013)

coffeejo said:


>


 
I thought maybe you were trying to achieve flight


----------



## coffeejo (28 Mar 2013)




----------



## BrumJim (28 Mar 2013)

Stages of cycling:
1) I'm going to get a bike, but I'm not going to wear lycra. I will look silly.
2) I'm riding a bike and not wearing lycra. And proud. Why do we need it?
3) I'm riding further distances, and finding that my bum and adjacent areas get a little uncomfortable after a while. Find myself thinking about lycra.
4) I buy some lycra, just to try, but keep it carefully hidden under baggy clothes. I'm not really a lycra wearer, but they may be on to something.
5) I love lycra. Its warm, comfortable, doesn't chaffe, and feels good. I'm going to get some more. Bib tights, longs, shorts, anything I can get my hands on. Can't believe I was stupid enough to rule out lycra.
6) Hot day - ditch the baggies and stick with the lycra. Boy doesn't the bike fly! I've got there and back, still feel good, and have time for an extra cup of tea and a cake. Stupid non-lycra wearing cyclists. Don't know what they are missing.
7) Meet someone I know whilst wearing lycra. They laugh at me. I take a look in the mirror.. Whose fault is all this?
8) Keep lycra carefully hidden under baggy clothes until I loose a bit more weight. I was right all along!


----------



## phil_hg_uk (28 Mar 2013)

coffeejo said:


>


 
Is that your flight manual Jo


----------



## SWSteve (28 Mar 2013)

BrumJim said:


> Stages of cycling:
> 1) I'm going to get a bike, but I'm not going to wear lycra. I will look silly.
> 2) I'm riding a bike and not wearing lycra. And proud. Why do we need it?
> 3) I'm riding further distances, and finding that my bum and adjacent areas get a little uncomfortable after a while. Find myself thinking about lycra.
> ...


 
I missed a lot of these stages more of
1) Try in a pair of lycra shorts under baggies and a long sleeved sports top.
2) Buy lycra short and wear baggy(ish) top
3) Go full flow, lycra shorts/bib tights and cycling jersey

My friends have laughed at my clothes, and stuff them


----------



## youngoldbloke (28 Mar 2013)

I just don't get it - if cycling becomes a serious exercise activity for you, you will want/need to wear appropriate clothing - which works best if close fitting - doesn't flap, doesn't chafe, doesn't get caught up in the moving parts of the bike. This has been the case all the time I have been cycling - almost 55 years now. It used to be made from fine wool, and cotton, but the introduction of man-made fabrics has been a huge benefit - better fitting, easier laundering, quick drying, harder wearing, better performance - wicking, breathability etc, etc. Are other forums - running for example - littered with threads about lycra embarrassment - or isn't it just accepted that that's what you wear when taking part in that activity?


----------



## SWSteve (28 Mar 2013)

youngoldbloke said:


> Are other forums - running for example - littered with threads about lycra embarrassment - or isn't it just accepted that that's what you wear when taking part in that activity?


I hear what you're saying, but I don't know as I do not follow those forums, one thing for certain runners love a very short but baggy short.

I would love to find a snooker forum where they comment on the benefits of wearing different types of waistcoat


----------



## youngoldbloke (28 Mar 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> I hear what you're saying, but I don't know as I do not follow those forums, one thing for certain runners love a very short but baggy short.
> 
> I would love to find a snooker forum where they comment on the benefits of wearing different types of waistcoat


I did a little research on 'Runner's World' - and there does seem to be discussion as to which are better - loose or lycra shorts, and what you wear under them, chafing seems to be the issue, function, not appearance. I haven't checked out snooker yet (don't think I'll bother either ).


----------



## voodoochilli (28 Mar 2013)

Yeah, I got out on my bike today and noticed a few things. Firstly, I was cold. Some kind of thermal thing would have helped. Secondly, contrary to my initial suspicions, my seat was indeed too low. It looked funny to me when I made it higher and was hard to get on it at first, as in the old days my seat used to be level with the handle bar. When I raised it, my trousers kept getting caught in the gears so I had to stuff my trouser bottoms into my socks for the remaining 5 miles. I think I would rather wear something tight or a bicycle clip than look plain silly.

I did wear a helmet though, luckily it wasn't used but I didn't feel as self conscious as I thought I would. I am one of those self conscious types that doesn't like drawing attention to themselves, I even think sunglasses are pretentious (especially indoors!), so this was a good step for me.

Thanks everyone for the advice.


----------



## themosquitoking (28 Mar 2013)

voodoochilli said:


> Yeah, I got out on my bike today and noticed a few things. Firstly, I was cold. Some kind of thermal thing would have helped. Secondly, contrary to my initial suspicions, my seat was indeed too low. It looked funny to me when I made it higher and was hard to get on it at first, as in the old days my seat used to be level with the handle bar. When I raised it, my trousers kept getting caught in the gears so I had to stuff my trouser bottoms into my socks for the remaining 5 miles. I think I would rather wear something tight or a bicycle clip than look plain silly.
> 
> I did wear a helmet though, luckily it wasn't used but I didn't feel as self conscious as I thought I would. I am one of those self conscious types that doesn't like drawing attention to themselves, I even think sunglasses are pretentious (especially indoors!), so this was a good step for me.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the advice.


 
Nobody looks twice at a cyclist in a helmet anymore and sunglasses aren't pretentious they are tools, i can barely see in bright sunlight without them.


----------



## flatflr (28 Mar 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> Nobody looks twice at a cyclist in a helmet anymore and sunglasses aren't pretentious they are tools, i can barely see in bright sunlight without them.


 
My view is that it's better to have a helmet and not need it that need one and not have one. Same with glasses, and not just for the sun, they are not there to look cool (well just a little) but to save your eyes.


----------



## paulw1969 (28 Mar 2013)

Peteaud said:


> I am 100% proud to be a mamil.


 
me to!

Don't care what I look like and i'm 5ft 7 and 14 stone.......lycra is too functional not to be worn (i sweat a lot)......I don't go out on my bikes without lycra longs or shorts....cycling T 's.....cycling jacket.....base or compression layers also in winter underneath....road shoes and clipless pedals...15mile commute or longer weekend/evening rides Its lycra all the way for me.....but its a personal choice at the end of the day....


----------



## redcard (28 Mar 2013)

paulw1969 said:


> me to!
> 
> Don't care what I look like ...



You should.


----------



## RedRider (28 Mar 2013)

*I'm going for a kickabout in the park with my six-year-old niece at the weekend. I'll be wearing full kit including shinnies and **Adidas F50 adizero boots which at £200 feel like a moisture-wicking slipper containing a howitzer. Afterwards, I'll change into top-of -the-range hiking gear for the 15 minute walk back home. *


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (28 Mar 2013)

I wear lycra shorts, and wear tops or leggings to suit the conditions. It's for comfort while cycling, not for attracting attention to my winkie or for impressing ageist fashion weenies. If I'm gonna walk through Meadowhall I'll wear something different.
Also my girlfriend says I look good in lycra, so quite frankly I don't give two hoots what anyone else thinks


----------



## redcard (28 Mar 2013)

RedRider said:


> *I'm going for a kickabout in the park with my six-year-old niece at the weekend. I'll be wearing full kit including shinnies and **Adidas F50 adizero boots which at £200 feel like a moisture-wicking slipper containing a howitzer. Afterwards, I'll change into top-of -the-range hiking gear for the 15 minute walk back home. *



Do you have a point?


----------



## RedRider (28 Mar 2013)

redcard said:


> Do you have a point?


Sometimes lycra is ridiculous


----------



## redcard (28 Mar 2013)

RedRider said:


> Lycra is not compulsory for nipping the shops.



Is anyone saying it is?


----------



## RedRider (28 Mar 2013)

redcard said:


> Is anyone saying it is?


I dunno. You wanna make something of it?


----------



## paulw1969 (28 Mar 2013)

redcard said:


> You should.


 
go on then i'll bite.....why?


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (29 Mar 2013)

BrumJim said:


> Stages of cycling:
> 1) I'm going to get a bike, but I'm not going to wear lycra. I will look silly.
> 2) I'm riding a bike and not wearing lycra. And proud. Why do we need it?
> 3) I'm riding further distances, and finding that my bum and adjacent areas get a little uncomfortable after a while. Find myself thinking about lycra.
> ...



Dislike #7! Rude, rude, rude people - take no notice!


----------



## Tango (29 Mar 2013)

voodoochilli said:


> I did wear a helmet though, luckily it wasn't used but I didn't feel as self conscious as I thought I would. I am one of those self conscious types that doesn't like drawing attention to themselves, I even think sunglasses are pretentious (especially indoors!), so this was a good step for me.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the advice.



I think helmets should be compulsory


----------



## GetAGrip (29 Mar 2013)

Tango said:


> I think helmets should be compulsory


Oh you naughty, naughty, boy!!!


----------



## Tango (29 Mar 2013)

Having broken 3, I can only only imagine the damage to my bounce should I have not been wearing one.

I should point out that this was whilst off road not on road.

Not that my opinion is any different for road use, and it is only my humble opinion


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (29 Mar 2013)

youngoldbloke said:


> I did a little research on 'Runner's World' - and there does seem to be discussion as to which are better - loose or lycra shorts, and what you wear under them, chafing seems to be the issue, function, not appearance. I haven't checked out snooker yet (don't think I'll bother either ).


Most forums inc Rw have at least one "Is wearing lycra gay?" type thread too.

Strangely the RW method for covering manparts while wearing lycra,is to wear speedos. Makes sense,theyre designed with close fit and often get wet.


----------



## youngoldbloke (29 Mar 2013)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Most forums inc Rw have at least one "Is wearing lycra gay?" type thread too.
> 
> Strangely the RW method for covering manparts while wearing lycra,is to wear speedos. Makes sense,theyre designed with close fit and often get wet.


- I didn't delve too deeply . Are people using 'lycra' as shorthand for all close fitting clothing? Does it matter what the fabric is? How about merino tights/shorts, tops? Is it just the fit that's the problem for those who don't/won't?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (29 Mar 2013)

youngoldbloke said:


> - I didn't delve too deeply . Are people using 'lycra' as shorthand for all close fitting clothing? Does it matter what the fabric is? How about merino tights/shorts, tops? Is it just the fit that's the problem for those who don't/won't?


It's hard to tell. But to the untrained eye, tight-fit probably does all look the same.


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Mar 2013)

I don't know if you have this phenomenon in the U.K., but I see a great many people in clothing ill suited to their figure and proportion in the States. Many of them in lycra/spandex. And let's not even visit the topic of sweats.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (29 Mar 2013)

Gravity Aided said:


> I don't know if you have this phenomenon in the U.K., but I see a great many people in clothing ill suited to their figure and proportion in the States. Many of them in lycra/spandex. And let's not even visit the topic of sweats.


Yes there's been an outbreak of beige.

NI weather generally isn't warm enough for shorts so we have leggings to infect our eyes with. (this is general population - now the thriving cyclist/sport community)


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Mar 2013)

We've had an outbreak of tights with riding boots here among the female population. Like everyone has been taking styling cues from Robin Hood. Men, after a long and hard fought rear guard action in these here parts, have finally quit the mullet


----------



## kedab (2 Apr 2013)

Gravity Aided said:


> after a long and hard fought rear guard action...'


 
heh heh heh


----------



## kedab (2 Apr 2013)

Gravity Aided said:


> I don't know if you have this phenomenon in the U.K., but I see a great many people in clothing ill suited to their figure and proportion in the States. Many of them in lycra/spandex. And let's not even visit the topic of sweats.


 
bought some stretchy man-tights and blouse off the internetz last week. they arrived and even though i sized myself up, using the sizing guide on the site, they came up too small  bearing in mind that i'm only 5'7" and 9 stone(ish), i got to wondering just who the small size in pearl izumi gear is aimed at?! vexed now because they don't have the blouse in the medium which is obviously the size i need and they don't do a S/M...yet.


----------



## st.stazzz (3 Apr 2013)

I wear DH Pants and Jersey. My helmet is POC cortex DH


----------



## st.stazzz (3 Apr 2013)

Does anybody ride extreme mtb?


----------

